# Hot Water Heater



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Is it normal for the safety relief valve on the hot water heater to dribble a bit? I only noticed it while the burner was on. Once the water reached it operating temp-the leak stopped. Maybe, this is normal and I've never noticed it before. I did see some water build up stains under the exterior access door to the water heater-indicating that this was not the first time it has happened...

Thanks in advance.
Jose


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Jose,

I have not noticed this on the pressure release valve. When I replaced the nylon plug, yes, some water dripped out when the tank was initially filled until I figured out the optimum distance to screw it in. When not tight, water would leak until the water got hot (which expanded the plug) and then all sealed well.

Randy


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Jose,

I think it is normal. Somewhere in the operating manual for the trailer or the hot water heater I remember reading that some small amouts of water is normal at times and not a defect.

Ray


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is normal as the heater heats and expands the water but to help prevent (or minimize) it you need to re-establish the air pocket in the top of the water heater.

To do this you need to drain the water heater. Then just put it back into service. This should help. If it leaks all the time then it should be replaced.


----------

